# Suche Filter für PS für diesen "Wellen" Effekt zu erstellen.



## julchen (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiss, dass es für PS einen Filter gibt, mit dem man einen solchen "Wellen" Effekt erstellen kann (siehe Anlage). 1 und 2

Wie heisst nochmal der/die Filter und wo kann ich diese runterladen.

Gruss
Julinus


----------



## ink (8. April 2008)

Moin
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/296334-streifen-wellen.html
http://www.ciao.de/Adobe_Photoshop_Zubehor__Test_262333
usw 

mfg


----------



## janoc (9. April 2008)

für Wellen 1 hatte ich das mal so gelöst
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/297926-striche-zu-selbst-definierten-wellen-verformen.html


----------



## Luna1000 (9. April 2008)

Hallo julchen,

habe noch so einen ähnlichen Effekt gefunden, als ich ebenfalls mal so etwas nachbauen wollte. Vielleicht ist es ja auch was für dich:
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules...p-Effekte_sinedot-effekt-mit-pinsel-und-pfade

Grüße Luna


----------



## julchen (9. April 2008)

Hallo,
danke schon mal. Die erste Welle kann ich mit dem Plugin sinedots 2 erstellen. 

Aber gibt es eine einfacherere Möglichkeit die 2. Welle zu erstellen ausser über den PS Filter verbiegen. Ich nutze die Version 6 und dort ist es schwierig eine Welle zu erstellen, die halbsweg gleiche Bogen hat.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. April 2008)

Ich würde mir das Raster einblenden und die Kurven mit dem Zeichenstift erstellen.

Ansonsten könntest du auch folgendes Plug-In ausprobieren - ich weiß aber leider nicht, ob es mit der 6er Verion funktioniert: http://www.vanderlee.com/plugins_harmonix.html

Da die Wellen auch nicht besonders gut geglättet werden, würde ich dir raten sie in einem Dokument mit höherer Auflösung zu erstellen und anschließend auf die benötigte Größe runter zu skalieren.

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu deinem ersten Beispiel: http://veerle.duoh.com/blog/comments/creating_macos_x_looking_desktops/

Grüße

Philip


----------

